# My Dedicated New Home Theater



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

Hello everybody

I am a 57 yr old Doctor from a small town in Andhra Pradesh, a state in South of India. I love movies and have been enjoying them on a 50" Sony 3LCD RPTV till now. Had just returned from the US of A with a Panasonic 200 720P LCD Projector and a Samsung 1080p8 upconverting DVD player.

This has enabled me to start on my longstanding dream of a dedicated Home Th.
I had a spare room on groundfloor which I had previously used as a Darkroom for phography. Since the digital age there is no longer a use for the same and I have decided to convert it into my HT.

The room size is 190" Long, 152" Wide and 144" High. I shall be having a false roofing installed to a height of 120", which would give me a Good acoustic Room Dimension. There will be a Split AC and 2 rows of seating - a front row of comfy
Sofa seats ( may be 4 lazy boys) and a backrow of reclining theatre seats- 4-5. on a
15” Riser.

My Design Goals in order of priority:

1.	The picture
2.	The Sound
3.	Comfortabe Seating
4.	Aesthetics

To this end I have had a door and a window on a wall dummied for preparation as the Frontwall with the screen. The walls have been painted with a Very Dark Blue Color
As I didn’t want any light reflections from the screen degrading the image. Black Matte is the ideal color but I have yet to see any theatre with black on the walls. This color was nice looking and you can see the result in the attached screen image.

It’s been 3 days since I started on the projector and I have been able to get a sample screen image today.

I hope to post the entire construction as it evolves with my thoughts and doings.

The screen shots for your enjoyment. I am just testing various screen surfaces before settling on a final screen choice. I first used a plain polyster sheet, which wasn't bright enough. These are on a 48"x96" white laminate. The image is bright enough but there is a Hotspot directly in front of the projector lens.

Gvr

PS: My Equipment will be 1. Panasonic PTAX200U LCD Projector. 2. Samsung DVD 1080P8 upconverting player OR Oppo 971H upconverting DVD Player.
3. Onkyo TX-SR504 AV Receiver. 4. Polk Audio – M40s for Front, CS1 Center,
RA101s for side and back surrounds with a DIY 15” 240W. powered Sub.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi giddavr and welcome to the Shack..

It sounds like you have a nice theatre underway..:T
Did you use a white laminate with a matt surface for your screen?..
If you're getting hot-spotting, then the surface must have some sheen to it..

Keep us up to date with your progress..


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

Na, Couldn't get a matte laminate and used a glossy laminate, as I couldn't wait to get at the big image. Will have to journey to a nearby city this week end to look for matte laminate or screen fabric if I decide to go that way. Right nw planning on painting the glossy laminate with a white matte emulsion, as the weekend is still a couple of days away.

Thanks for the response

Gvr


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

Enjoy this place and your project ... I think it will be a :yay: when done.

By the way ... Who is that in the second picture??? ... Is she single??? :bigsmile: :rofl2:


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.
Yep, She is single and considered the sexiest girl in Hindi (Indian) cinema. Name- Bipasa Basu


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

welcome to the forum doctor.

Very nice pictures indeed, it would be nice to show us the rest of the AV equipments as well.


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Suniil

I am doing trial runs using an old Sony HT in a Box for the sound. My Onkyo & Polks are currently in use in the Family Room connected to a 50" Sony RPTV. Once I set up the HT properly I shall post pics of everything

GvR


----------



## pioneerscreens (Jul 10, 2008)

Your hot spots will get eliminated if you use a good Projection Screen instead of Projecting on a painted wall.

Rgds,

HYG


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

I have finally finished my home theater, except for the seats.

I have installed only a single recliner for now, and am using temporary seats for the rest. I shall install the other seats later as I am unable to get hold of seating suppliers.

Am happy to inform you that though it lacks in looks , the picture and sound are simply superb, with absolutely no reverbrations or echos at any volume levels.

here are some pics.

giddavr


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

some screen shots

Gvr


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice set up!!!! :T

What did you use on the ceiling??? ... Are those accoustic panels like the one on the walls???

As for the seats ... contact Roman through this forum http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...cloesout-deal-450-per-motorized-recliner.html or http://www.rtheaters.com/ ; maybe he can arrange something to ship to India or maybe he can give you information where to get the seats :yes:.

Good Luck ... and enjoy your HT :wave:.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A nice transformation from the old room..:T

I'm also curious about those ceiling tiles...Looks very nice..


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

These are acoustic ceiling tiles similar to MDF panels but less dense due to use of straw in addition to wood chips. They are used in auditoriums & theaters and come in 2 x 2 foot size, with one side plain and the other side has a variety of designs. They are used suspended in a frame work of aluminium channels. Each tile costs 1 US $. The total cost for installing this ceiling in my 152" x 190" theater cost me US $ 250/-

My theater ceiling height was originally 12'8". I reduced this to 9'9" with this suspended ceiling.
The aluminium brackets were painted with satin enamel in Black and the ceiling tiles were painted
with inky blue acrylic flat emulsion.

Gvr


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like the good ol US of A has been good to you:bigsmile:


im currently dreaming of the time when i can have a room set up for just HT


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

giddavr said:


> These are acoustic ceiling tiles similar to MDF panels but less dense due to use of straw in addition to wood chips. They are used in auditoriums & theaters and come in 2 x 2 foot size, with one side plain and the other side has a variety of designs. They are used suspended in a frame work of aluminium channels. Each tile costs 1 US $. The total cost for installing this ceiling in my 152" x 190" theater cost me US $ 250/-
> 
> My theater ceiling height was originally 12'8". I reduced this to 9'9" with this suspended ceiling.
> The aluminium brackets were painted with satin enamel in Black and the ceiling tiles were painted
> ...


Very nice!!...Sounds like an excellent product and very cheap as well..Well done..:T


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

flavo cadillac said:


> sounds like the good ol US of A has been good to you:bigsmile:
> 
> 
> im currently dreaming of the time when i can have a room set up for just HT


I'm sorry but I think you misunderstood me.

I quoted the amount in US $ simply because it can be easily understood by all, instead of Indian Rupees.

The tiles are actually made in India and cost Rs. 42/- each which comes to some 99 cents at tday's exchange rate.

Gvr


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

And here's a custom made wall speaker mounting bracket - cost Rs. 10/- , roughly 25 cents.

These are actually 1/4" thick 1.5" wide Iron flats bent into this shape and have holes on both the short arms for fixing screws. They are used as stabilizing brackets on Door & Window wooden frames to keep them from warping.

All I had to do was increase the size of the hole on one arm to mount the speaker, slightly increase the angle of bend from 90 degrees and paint it with satin black enamel.

Gvr


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

The powered Sub is a DIY effort.

12" 4 Ohm Dayton Sub-Woofer . 240W with Bass Boost Dayton Plate amp. Both from Parts Express, as were the spikes on the bottom.

The fully sealed enclosure (18" x 18" x 24" outside measurements) was constructed from 3/4" thick sheet of "Nuwud",which is an acoustically inert board made from cottonseed pulp and is very easy to work with. The front was made up of 2 sheets glued together, while all others were single thickness. I put in extensive inside bracing. All screws, caulking tape etc. were from Parts Express.

Speaker grill cloth is Indian make. Painted in Black Satin Enamel.

It now rests on a discarded car tyre, which is used as an isolator from the floor.

Gvr


----------



## giddavr (May 12, 2007)

The speaker stands were made from 4" diameter Drainage PVC pipe lengths sealed at either ends with 3/4" thick plywood square sheets. The tubes were filled with sand ballast. Stands were painted with Black satin enamel and fitted with spikes on the bottom plate. Polk M40s were mounted with small rubber pads on the bottoms and biwired.

Gvr


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice job on the stands..:T
I love the old tyre idea for isolating the sub..I hope the sub doesn't bounce around when it's pumping..:rofl2: :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> I love the old tyre idea for isolating the sub..I hope the sub doesn't bounce around when it's pumping..:rofl2: :bigsmile:


I don't think so ... I'm sure he's using a brake for that :rofl:

Nice job ... you can buy anything you need (speaker, sub, stands, etc.); but there's a different feeling when you know "You made it yourself" :bigsmile: :yes:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I don't think so ... I'm sure he's using a brake for that :rofl:


I hope so..otherwise he might have "skid marks" across the floor!!..:rofl2: :R


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

I know the Fifth Element for a lot of people was a good film, and a favorite demo. For some reason however, I have not really got into it. I must go back and watch it again.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

were is that nuwud sold at?


----------

